# Microfibre towels



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

pack of 3 microfibre towels in homebase for 4.99

im going to get some tomorrow and try them out.

theyve also got 2l bottles of demon shine for 9.99 in case anyone is interested

Dz. :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

PAck of 30 in costco for £15, plus the pizza is nice.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i have no costco card  :lol:


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Asda are doing 12 for £5.00 at the moment


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

im off to asda then :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

denTTed said:


> PAck of 30 in costco for £15, plus the pizza is nice.


Oh yeah, and only £1.50 per slice


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Are microfibre towels/dusters safe for drying the car off after washing? the reason i ask is because i find after washing them out after use (using washing capsules only NOT conditioner) i findthe towels quite hard to the touch and feel they could scratch the paintwork when drying off is this normal and are they safe to use?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

NEW batch in costco are 30 for £12.49 !!

Bargain , best towels i have used....

SAV..


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

red3.2 said:


> Are microfibre towels/dusters safe for drying the car off after washing? the reason i ask is because i find after washing them out after use (using washing capsules only NOT conditioner) i findthe towels quite hard to the touch and feel they could scratch the paintwork when drying off is this normal and are they safe to use?


ive used them for years, wash them after every use and never had any problems with them scratching

Dz.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

red3.2 said:


> Are microfibre towels/dusters safe for drying the car off after washing? the reason i ask is because i find after washing them out after use (using washing capsules only NOT conditioner) i findthe towels quite hard to the touch and feel they could scratch the paintwork when drying off is this normal and are they safe to use?


Hi, Perfect for drying, thats what they are bought for, much better than chamois. 
Don't actually wash mine, throw them away once dirty or use on tyres or polishing exhaust tips etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

dzTT said:


> pack of 3 microfibre towels in homebase for 4.99
> 
> im going to get some tomorrow and try them out.
> 
> ...


Cooked Whole chicken £2.99, Mature cheddar £1.78 a kilo and plum tomatoes 19p per tin !! this forum has it all !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

I use this - it is, without question, the best microfibre towel in the world. Fact! :lol:

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/v ... uct_id=128


----------



## paulr1980 (Aug 28, 2009)

Tesco are doing 3 for 79p  OK they aren't that big but that's really really cheap!


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> NEW batch in costco are 30 for £12.49 !!
> 
> Bargain , best towels i have used....
> 
> SAV..


Same here

Shell


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> NEW batch in costco are 30 for £12.49 !!
> 
> Bargain , best towels i have used....
> 
> SAV..


CostCo Watford dont have any in at the moment...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What do you need 30 for? :roll:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Dotti said:


> What do you need 30 for? :roll:


The Costco ones aren't the greatest quality, good for areas where they're likely to get crappy so your good MF cloths keep in good condition for the buffing. I go through a few of the Costco ones, use them around the engine bay and door shuts etc.


----------



## TH-MAUS (Apr 30, 2010)

ONLY 2 DAYS AGO I PICKED UP 50 MICROFIBRE CLOTHS FOR £1.50!!! THEY ARE THE SAME SIZE AS MAGUIRES & IF ANYTHING THEY ARE SOFTER! GOT THEM AT THAT GIANT OF RETAIL THAT IS...."MEGS BARGAINS" THE HIGHSTREETS FAVOURITE. SHES EVEN DOING OFFERS ON FULLY DECORATED CHRISTMAS TREES!!!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I need to invest in one of these microfibre drying cloths.

I'm still using a chamois and although it was ok for my silver TT, now I have a dark blue one it leaves visible streaks and marks all over the place!

I'm going to get one of these, unless anyone has a better suggestion?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165609


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

peter-ss said:


> I think I need to invest in one of these microfibre drying cloths.
> 
> I'm still using a chamois and although it was ok for my silver TT, now I have a dark blue one it leaves visible streaks and marks all over the place!
> 
> ...


I use one of these for drying, very good.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/miracle-dryer-ultra-plush-25-x-36-/prod_362.html


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Pete, I'd check the customer reviews on the Halfords one.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yes, the reviews aren't very good at all. 

My only concern with the one that you suggested is that it may end up dragging all over the floor due to its size.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Pete, another vote for the orange "miracle drier" from me. I have one of these and although it's not quite as good after a year it's still better than the new waffle weave drying towel I recently got from GTechniq by a long chalk. One side has a shorter weave than the other too so is quite useful. I also use it to go around the interior and find it a great towel on all counts. The black edging did separate on a bit shortly after getting it, but it's not got any worse so I think it just wasn't sewn well to start with.


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

TT Ade said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > I think I need to invest in one of these microfibre drying cloths.
> ...


This thing is the tits.

Dries the motor in about 6mins - buffs it at the same time 8)


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Pete

A neighbour has the Halfords one and, as others have said, it's rubbish...I use these and they work for me...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibr ... od_84.html

...They're a good size and you do have to be a bit careful doing the bottom of the car to make sure you don't drag them on the ground...sort of wrap it around your arm. :?

Regards
Ross


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

I'm finding it hard to see myself drying the car with something that resembles a beach towel rather than the small chamois that I normally use.

I'm going to have to give it a go though as the water marks really show up on the dark paintwork.


----------



## Ubercool1 (Feb 27, 2011)

red3.2 said:


> Are microfibre towels/dusters safe for drying the car off after washing? the reason i ask is because i find after washing them out after use (using washing capsules only NOT conditioner) i findthe towels quite hard to the touch and feel they could scratch the paintwork when drying off is this normal and are they safe to use?


I wash mine with washing liquid (not powder) in machine at 60c and put 1 teaspoon of white vinegar per cloth in the conditioner tray every 3rd wash. Also set machine to extra rinse & dry either on the line or in tumble drier. Result is very soft micro fibres. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Dont put any other items in the machine with the micro fibre cloths at the same time, particularly normal towels to avoid picking up lint on the micro fibre.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to see myself drying the car with something that resembles a beach towel rather than the small chamois that I normally use.
> 
> I'm going to have to give it a go though as the water marks really show up on the dark paintwork.


Peter, get a Kent drying towel BRILLIANT, top in a autoexpress test - I can recommend without doubt

checkout www.amazon.co.uk for good prices and let me know what you think


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to see myself drying the car with something that resembles a beach towel rather than the small chamois that I normally use.
> 
> I'm going to have to give it a go though as the water marks really show up on the dark paintwork.


Hi Peter, Get some decent micro fibre cloths & you will never use a chamois again, microfobre so much better, even the cheap ones.
Hoggy.


----------

